# A crossbow and catapult rifle.



## th62 (Mar 6, 2020)

here's a couple of projects I've completed recently.
Crossbow.  I made this using a couple of bits of pine, routed to accept a trigger mechanism I made.  the should stock is of the skeleton steel type, it also has a steel stirrup at the nose end and i've also installed sights.  The lmb is an ebay special, a blank fibreglass limb ?????I paid a few bucks for.  The bolt is 10mm pine with a steel tip and a couple of magpie feathers for fletching.  Not particularly powerful but it is extremely accurate.
The second project is a catapult rifle made from 20mm RHS as the main body.  Trigger mechanism is again an ebay item costing a few bucks.  It has a stirrup at the front and adjustable front and rear sites.  Shoulder stock is also the steel skeleton type.   Again, extremely accurate and quite powerful.
I haven't used a weapon since discharging from the defence dept 20 years ago, I also have the shakes due to RA but, very good result, considering the grouping of the first five shots, over a very short range, is quite good.  Long range shots are beyond me now but as I said, totally useless as I'll never use them, except for when the zombie apocalypse arrives of course.


----------

